# Problems with the natives



## Kodiak (Nov 26, 2011)

My cousin been traveling for a few years now, he is white, but always stay in indian Rez's when he can. He never really told me why not too, but he always told me indian rez's are not a good place for travlers, worse at night. I never see the kid scared, but he was when he was telling me this. I lived in Colorado and New Mexico for awhile and have heard alot of storys about weird things happening to people crossing on indian grounds. I remember one New Mexico news paper had a front page one day that showed Johnny Law finding a coyote skin for skin walking. It was cut out to fit a man, there were also three stump set like chairs facing a fire pit....

So what I am getting at is, has anyone had bad experiences with the Natives? Nothing against them, but I just have heard so many storys. My mom even has one that caused us to move from a house!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 26, 2011)

I was in the Laguna res and it was cool. But then again only 1 of the natives actually knew I was there, along with his Mexican gf... And they get drunk easier then anything. They actually are missing a gene that helps break down alcohol.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 26, 2011)

Idk I was seeing a pueblo guy and it's not like you could just go meet the fam. There's still quite a Bit of awkward tension with the oldies. homeboy seemed to just be really into messing around with white girls, I guess that's kind of a notch on the belt if a guy gets a white girl.


----------



## Earth (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd give them a whole lotta space and respect, remember this was their land and whitey took it from 'em.
Also keep in mind - especially with Indians - the word 'now' could mean a period of time covering the last 75 years, as they think of time differently than we do (ex: a long time ago = 3 weeks)

A while back, there were a couple of Indian tribes here who were thinking about suing to get their land back.
I thought about it, and concluded that that would be the ONLY instance I'd be willing to give this joint up, I mean if it was their land, then it's their land - ain't gonna get no argument out of me...

Feel the same way anytime I hear these fucking stupid people out here or in New Jersey complaining about too many deer, or bears, or whatever on their property.

No, it's called too many people / development on what once was the animals turf....

Fair is fair as far as that goes.
Indians get mucho respect from this individual...
Indians and animals !!


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 27, 2011)

when I was hitching around in Montana, everyone told me to stay out of the Crow res. and don't get stuck there at night. well I did get stuck there at night, right in the middle of the res. with the Little Bighorn Battlefield right down the road. and yet my experience was a good one, a native woman wrote a bad check at KFC to feed her kids and kicked down a bucket of chicken to me and my friend. I did pretty well panhandling there too. I did feel a weird sense of negativity but my friend and I thought it was a negative energy that was coming from the battlefield. it's sickening to me that the government build a monument to a horrible battle right in the middle of the reservation of the tribe they fought. I think that land will always have a shroud of negative energy like Gettysburg.


----------



## Menyun (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know alot about the rezes, here in Oklahoma the Natives just kinda mingle with everyone else and their just like any other people. They have their traditions just like most other people do and their own way of doing things just like anyone else. As long as you don't disrespect them and you take the time to learn enough about them so that you don't disrespect them then I don't really see anyone having an issue.... Although I will say from time to time you get one of those guys that has a grudge against the whities that you gotta watch out for but normally if you can get in good with others they'll watch your back and they are very family oriented so it makes for good stories when you go kick it with the elders. lol Pow wow's are the shit too... the yearly Native American fair/Pow wow/49 is the best thing about SW OK.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 27, 2011)

Oklahoma is a reservation, whitey rounded up most of the natives and put them in Oklahoma. then whitey found out that there is oil under the land that they gave to the natives. they took the land back and have been raping the land over the crude for decades. Oklahoma is a Republican state and I feel those Republicans are doing everything they can to keep the native people on the bottom of the ladder.
I see that most natives is Oklahoma are Christian (not that there is anything wrong with that) and speak english. it's ok to a point but many elders fear losing their religion and language to the white mans religion and language.
I never had a problem with natives in OK not even the gang-bangers that just got out of prison. I think Oklahoma has become so integrated that the mentality of "us and them" has started to dissipated. most natives in OK realize it's not about white vs native anymore it's poor vs rich. many natives in OK now have the blood of whitey in them as well as several different tribes many with mexican blood too.


----------



## dharma bum (Nov 27, 2011)

cheap cigi's on some of the rez's


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 27, 2011)

Ghosts---Native American Ghosts...They they dont like it and will let you know in more ways then one if you are camping in there burial grounds. Here in the east there seems to be a lot of these places and I dont know how to describe it but I have had to pull up stakes and sleep elsewhere.


----------



## marc (Nov 27, 2011)

i've heard stores of people going out to reservations and getting knives pulled on them and shit but ive never had ANY bad experience with natives. they have always been really cool to me and have been some of the nicest people. i was in venice beach squatting with a native and every week or two he would goto the rez and get a pound of bud and all day he would have us roll joints and he would buy us 40z and we would just chill and get fucked up


----------



## Kodiak (Nov 28, 2011)

Well true store, About five years ago we had a house and some land we where renting, one day me and a kid found a pit full of old indian pottery smashed. Well we took a few big pieces to bring to school. Later that night at like 2 in the morning this super hard looking Navajo knocks our door and tells me and my friend we have somthing thats not ours and we need to return it. He was really nice guy but this freaked us the hell out seeing we were about 4000 feet from the nearest house. Well that day we went back and put one of the pieces back. He came over in the afternoon BY FOOT walking across the land! He told us we only did part of our duty and he said, " It would be wise to put what ever you have back, you have family you love" Then he said he won't be coming back. Well I brought the piece to school and kept in in my locker. Later that day my mom said a Navajo she was waitressing for freaked her out. He kept telling her how he can become a animal annd shit. Well the next day my mother about wrecks when a deer stands out in the road. Two day later a coyote kills one of out little dogs, then we kept seeing a white mouse in our house, I woke up twice and he was just sitting up looking at me when I turned on the lights, did not even run till I got close to it. Well after all that weird crap I put the piece back and I never returned. Stuff like this is what I think my cousin was getting at.


----------

